# Squidgies



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

I just bought a pack of squidgy pro 160 mm wrigglers in white lightning but they don't seem to exist went to the squidgy website and they are not listed. It was from a small tackle store could they be old stock or a new product. I really like the wriggler style for my snapper fishing if they are successful I want to make sure I can get more. Anyone have any thoughts


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Ubolt said:


> I just bought a pack of squidgy pro 160 mm wrigglers in white lightning but they don't seem to exist went to the squidgy website and they are not listed. It was from a small tackle store could they be old stock or a new product. I really like the wriggler style for my snapper fishing if they are successful I want to make sure I can get more. Anyone have any thoughts


Going back to 2009 squidgies website or catalogue have never listed a pro wriggler in white lightning (or even a std wriggler in white lightning)
White lightning has only ever been listed as a pro shad colour (it's also incredibly similar to poddy on the pro fish style)
From memory, 2007 was when the pro range was released so you may have a one off, limited run or an anomaly on your hands
Might be worth money to collectors in the future if the pack is unopened and intact

For more info see: link

Edit: are you sure about the size as well? 140 mm is the max I've ever seen wrigglers


----------



## hulmy (Jul 4, 2010)

Hey Ubolt,

Turns out the 160mm wrigglers are new. So will be stocking more soon. They are in the 2013 squidgie catalogue.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

hulmy said:


> Hey Ubolt,
> 
> Turns out the 160mm wrigglers are new. So will be stocking more soon. They are in the 2013 squidgie catalogue.


He's right
Just found them on the squidgies app, but the web page is not as up to date


----------



## exp2000 (Jul 9, 2011)

anselmo said:


> Ubolt said:
> 
> 
> > I just bought a pack of squidgy pro 160 mm wrigglers in white lightning but they don't seem to exist went to the squidgy website and they are not listed. It was from a small tackle store could they be old stock or a new product. I really like the wriggler style for my snapper fishing if they are successful I want to make sure I can get more. Anyone have any thoughts
> ...


People collect squidgies ??? !!!
~


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I think Dory did.


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

The Shimano website isn't up to date. There are some new & old products not on there.
I'm stoked about the new larger wrigglers, the 140's are great but sometimes not big enough.
Should have my order of them here asap.


----------



## RekFix (Dec 30, 2011)

There is a squidgies app?!!


----------



## Thegaff (Apr 19, 2011)

exp2000 said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > Ubolt said:
> ...


I dont know about people coollecting them but I know of one paticular patch of reef that has collected a few. :lol:


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

On Squidgies...anyone noticed the variants in the named colour ranges? At my local the 'bloodworm' colour changes depending on the age of the stock. The most recent bloodworm in 100mm wriggler is a honey coloured variant.


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

Yeah I have noticed that some are a different shade darker or lighter. Maybe age or in the colour mix when they make them.


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

robsea said:


> On Squidgies...anyone noticed the variants in the named colour ranges? At my local the 'bloodworm' colour changes depending on the age of the stock. The most recent bloodworm in 100mm wriggler is a honey coloured variant.


Currently Boodworm colour has been stopped in production due to colour variations, will be back in supply soon with a standard colour that does not vary pack to pack. Check out Starlos or the Squidgy FB pages.


----------

